
Tokyo couple married by robot - pierrefar
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8685184.stm
======
seven
Actually it seems like this marriage was turked.
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Turk>)

The robot was remote controlled.

Can only find a German reference for this:
[http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Getuerkte-Trauung-
auf...](http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Getuerkte-Trauung-auf-
Japanisch-1000888.html)

